# iPad 3 - 399 - 32Go / À vendre / Garantie jusqu'au 6/11/13



## S-amir (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je vends mon iPad de 3ième génération noir afin de pourvoir financer l'achat de mon prochain Mac. Celui-ci est toujours rester dans une housse il a donc été très bien protégé. Il a été acheté chez Darty le 6/11/2012 et est garanti un an jusqu'au 6/11/2013

Je fournis trois housses Belkin avec celui-ci, l'emballage complet (cordon USB, prise secteur, notices) et la facture attestant de mon achat. J'ai mis des photos de l'ensemble.











Il est en parfait état et n'est jamais tombé. Écran SANS pixels morts.

Remise en mains propres possible sur Metz et ses alentours.
Envoi en Colissimo sur toute la France également possible.

Cordialement. 

Hésitez pas à me laisser un MP ou à répondre sur ce post si vous êtes intéréssé.


----------



## lauremerlin (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour!
suis intéressée mais comment fait-on, j'habite loin de Metz? Par paypal? contre-remboursement?
Laure


----------



## S-amir (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour !

iPad vendu. Un modo peut locker


----------

